# Of War and Consequence (Science Fantasy by Harrington Martin)



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

*

Kindle/Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/Of-War-Consequence-Consortium-Volume/dp/1470015374/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1334012274&sr=1-1

***Winner of the N.A.B.E. Summer 2012 Pinnacle Award for Best In Science Fantasy***

Science Fantasy/Space Opera/Romance

Over the swamps of Banthyk and the shores of Ornateam, the grip of war is ever-present. The people's hero, Crown Bearer Sha, knows that the fate of his tiny home world, Xarh, hangs in the balance. Challenging traditional theory and navigating murky diplomacy, the denizens of this turbulent world pull at each other from all directions. The mighty city-states must endure or the Pantheona Lords will control the future.

Take a journey to an engaging world where science seems as magic. A world where the road between good and evil is frequently traveled.

A world you'll not soon forget. 

"the prose is even pungent and pithy"

"the feuding warriors engage in plenty of action-packed battles"

"Intriguing storylines, creatures and weapons"

-Kirkus Indie Reviews

"Medieval-era parallel universe full of airships, tunnels, mystical minerals, warriors with regenerating body parts, and endless wars fought across the churning waters of the Sea of Regrett."

"the story is good, the characters fairly interesting, and the setting both unique and colorful."

"confusion over whether the good guys are all that good is fueled by their actions after a battle when, as Martin explains, "Revelers picked up appendages that lay around the gates, and children gathered hunks of flesh; these were all standard practices for the embattled people of Banthyk."

"Martin has set the stage for further events to unfold"

-Clarion ForeWord Reviews

"Tired of the same old Science Fiction and Fantasy concepts? Looking for high adventure, romance, plot twists and turns, or a truly unique epic? You'd be well served by experiencing Book One of the Consortium Chain."

-a wise friend

"This is an exciting book full of action and intrigue. The descriptions are so vivid that I can still visualize the lands and characters. I'm anxiously awaiting Book Two."

- Jim Kosfeld

"If you're a Sci Fi fan you'll love this book; if you're not, you may be converted. Author Harrington Martin has a way with words that unfolds rich imagery with every page turned. "Of War & Consequence" introduces fantastic characters in a layered storyline that surprises and satisfies. I highly recommend this book and can't wait for Book Two in the chain. Of War and Consequence: The Consortium Chain, Book One (Volume 1)"

-J Adair

"The Consortium Chain is a secretive alliance that is only part of an exciting thrill-ride through the lands of Banthyk and Ornateam. The lands and people are vividly described. The action and intrigue kept me turning the pages to find out what would happen next. I want to read Book Two as soon as it comes out."

- J Allen



Also, for those of you inclined to follow this new author, go to http://emprenbazaar.com/ (Now includes a Xarhian Glossary!)

Much thanks! And happy reading!

-H*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Harrington. . . . .

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

"Extremes of day and night upon pockets of the planet's surface can exist for generations. A standard day in one continent is often three times the length of another land's day far across the globe. Sometimes much longer. Some areas see very little light from the planet's star, creating a sodden, cold swampland. Others see an extreme excess of sunlight, creating a land lush with sturdy vegetation but often a good deal of drought. Much of the planet's surface is covered with water, similar to ours. However, only four major continents separate its great oceans and seas. The particular ingredient that makes this planet so similar to ours is its population of intelligent bipedal inhabitants. Humans. And where there are humans, there is community. Where there is community, there is disagreement. Where there is disagreement, there is conflict.
Welcome to Xarh.
The humans of Xarh are evolving at a rapid pace. At present, they are at an evolutionary parallel to the time in our Earth's history known as the Middle Ages. There are some among them who are ahead of the evolutionary curve and have begun to gain a deeper understanding of metallurgy and chemical compounds, but the majority of the citizenry are unaware of these profundities. It is a time of great strain upon the various peoples of the world. Minerals are beginning to be used for weaponry and basic machinery, and communication is limited to word of mouth and written delivery. The powers that control oceans and trade ways are at a decided advantage. Mystery surrounds all who endure."


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

"The mighty Castle Trsyriu (pronounced seer-ee-you) is at the very center of the Kingdom. This fortified structure is only a quarter the size of one of the massive city-state citadels of the Banthyk Union, but its central towers reach far into the sky. The three towers at its center, surrounded by seven smaller towers, stretch into the clouds themselves. At close range, the tops of the three towers are hard to distinguish due to their distance from the ground. The higher tiers of the three central towers are never seen by the residents below. The Sarkrean people speak of gods who exist there, and many legends tell of how the Pantheona Lords are the only Xarhians who can speak with them. None of this is true, however. The Pantheona Lords remain in these mighty towers and rule with an iron fist.

The surrounding villages and townships of Castle Trsyriu stretch for many miles. The size of the population surrounding the castle exceeds that of the Banthyk Union's nine citadels combined. Among the outlying populations, the castle itself is often spoken of as the equivalent of a myth. Many families never see half of the vast Kingdom's expanse."


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

"This is an exciting book full of action and intrigue. The descriptions are so vivid that I can still visualize the lands and characters. I'm anxiously awaiting Book Two."
- Jim Kosfeld

"If you're a Sci Fi fan you'll love this book; if you're not, you may be converted. Author Harrington Martin has a way with words that unfolds rich imagery with every page turned. "Of War & Consequence" introduces fantastic characters in a layered storyline that surprises and satisfies. I highly recommend this book and can't wait for Book Two in the chain. Of War and Consequence: The Consortium Chain, Book One (Volume 1)"
-J Adair


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I've changed up my site a bit. Consolidated some information that seemed jumbled.

Now, if I can just get a review or two on my Kindle page. Too bad the Amazon paperback page doesn't link to it. Or does it? 

Baby steps


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Paperbacks are selling. Could use a little Kindle love 

Any takers? 'Tis a grey tale. Not your standard protagonist/antagonist, clear-cut mold. 

I'm collecting more reviews so I'll be posting them soon.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Excerpt from OWaC:

              "Resolve, my countryman, resolve," Jahnder said in a low growling voice.
          The Banthyk soldier stiffened and sheathed his short sword. He readied his Apeatharis in both hands and moved closer to Jahnder.
              The Airship now came into full view. It was one of the larger ships in the Royal Sarkrean Fleet, some thirty feet from bottom to top and one hundred feet in length.
          These Airships were much like massive sleds or canoes. Not much for accommodation but able to carry the Sarkreans and their supplies vast distances. The bottom was steeply angled. Intricate carvings of the symbols of the Pantheona of Siafrana Gal were strewn across its hull. Its sides protruded upward over its aft deck such that none of its passengers, in the rear of the vessel, were visible. Oversized statuesque moldings of Pantheona Lords, in various positions of attack, jutted from the front and rear of the vessel. Polished and cleaner than anything Jahnder had seen so far in this hot and oppressive land, the Airship glowed and reflected light like a mirror, occasionally blinding those who witnessed it.
              At the helm, a thin, sickly looking Weaver stood upon some form of pedestal, his arms outstretched and his boil-ridden fingers meandering through the air, controlling the vessel. His grey cloak covered his face. These slave pilots of the Kingdom were physical anguish incarnate. The Airship slowed then stopped at the edge of the horde. Sarkreans beneath its rear moved aside as the ship slowly lowered to the ground.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Just updated the page with some review quotes. Thought I'd also throw in mention of the Xarhian Glossary at emprenbazaar.com


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Convesium is at the core of all of the powers the Sarkrean employ. As such, Banthyk forces were quick to appreciate what the discovery of avorusium meant. Avorusium decays the power of convesium to such an extent as to render useless many of the tools on which the Kingdom of Sarkrea relies. But while the effect is dramatic it requires the minerals be in close proximity, and getting the avorusium to the convesium is not always an easy task. The Sarkreans are well aware of the danger posed by avorusium. The Pantheona Lords of Sarkrea operate weapons made exclusively of convesium, and the aerial assaults upon the Banthyk continent are almost entirely convesium driven. Only the Banthyk Lords have minute elements of avorusium within their weapons, due to its rarity, and this amount is often not enough to turn the tide of battle.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Happy Friday! High Adventure for the weekend? Only $2.99!

Also available in paperback http://www.amazon.com/War-Consequence-Consortium-Chain-Book/dp/1470015374/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1340975521&sr=1-1&keywords=of+war+and+consequence


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

News on Book Two coming soon!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Get in on the saga before the world of Xarh opens up in the next installment! Only $2.99!

Word of mouth is spreading slowly, through paperback sales, but slow and steady may just win the race.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Mix in a little adventure into your diet!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Try your hand at Science Fantasy Extravaganza Extraordinaire?


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

A little bump for a weekend read.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

FREE download weekend coming!

September 14th through the 16th, OWaC will be available for free! It's perfect timing as I've got some wonderful news to report shortly 

http://www.amazon.com/Of-War-Consequence-Consortium-ebook/dp/B007X6SF88/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1346871554&sr=8-2&keywords=of+war+and+consequence+harrington+martin


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

OWaC is FREE this weekend! Friday through Sunday! A lot of eyes have been on this book lately, won't you be the next pair?


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

The free weekend went over famously! It was wonderful to watch the tally grow by the hour. To those that downloaded, I certainly hope you enjoy the read.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Empren is lovely this time of year.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Happy Friday, all! 

An excerpt from OWaC:

After half a day's time, they arrived at the walls of Undr. It was a city-state much like Huld in construction. Its walls were a bit taller and thicker than that of its southern sister city, due to the Sea of Regrett’s easy access to the north. Torches were kept at an absolute minimum along the wall's walkways. Like a defiant fist rising from the swamp, Undr was the closest citadel to Ornateam and encompassed the appearance and craftsmanship of a structure wrought from bold opposition.
Undr was sometimes called Murk City because of its lack of illumination and somewhat uninviting disposition. Embracing the Banthyk darkness was a defensive specialty of the Union, but Undr took the concept to another level.
Jahrok maneuvered the men around the citadel walls as the trazlix huffed in anticipation of their arrival. The Undr guards on the walls saw them coming and motioned to the watcher to open the giant gates.
Jahrok signaled his men to stop.
"Head past the gates of Undr and down to the merchant outpost. The stables there will take our mounts. I must speak with Warden Ernfa. Wait for me at the docks," he explained.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Book Two is coming...


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

There's a new blog post up @ the bazaar. I don't post much there so it's noteworthy. 

http://www.emprenbazaar.com/


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

bumptivus for the restofus


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a great weekend!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Ah! That's where you were. I thought I'd lost you to the digital wastes.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

The Consortium Chain, Book Two, fast approaches. Catch up with the goings on in the world of Xarh with the initial installment.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I must mention, in conjunction with the upcoming Of Power and Deception, I'll be advertising for a few of my current, favorite authors. Take a gander at the works of Paul Freeman and Jon Messenger.

Paul Freeman
http://www.amazon.com/Tribesman-ebook/dp/B009K6KU28

Jon Messenger
http://www.amazon.com/Rage-ebook/dp/B00AF1NHAY


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I've a big weekend of ad-building with a brilliant designer. I can't wait to see how the new images turn out! 

*giddy*


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm liking the new ad.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

It's a wonderful day for a new adventure! Care to take the plunge?


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

2 new short stories, within the world of Xarh, are completed. Book 2 of the Chain is about to be sent on for its final round of edits. 

Things are picking up steam!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Quick, before your digital device melts under the scorching sun, download OWaC and dive headlong into a refreshing take on Science Fantasy!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

*Distant planet torn by war, conspiracy in new sci-fi release
In Harrington Martin's space opera, feudal Xarh is consumed by an unending, violent propaganda battle in "Of War and Consequence: The Consortium Chain, Book One"*

In "Of War and Consequence: The Consortium Chain, Book One" (ISBN 1470015374), Harrington Martin creates a sci-fi world that borrows from the conventions of medieval, classic theater. 
His novel takes place on the planet Xarh. Torn by the turbulence of two warring factions who vie for control, the action centers on the glorious city-state of Huld and its leader Harfayan Sha, the metropolis' powerful crown bearer. He is immersed in a prolonged campaign to rid his people of the superhuman invaders from the north, the Sarkreans. 
Warmongering and hostile, the Sarkreans are known for their loathsome drive to exhaust the landscape they live in through quickly consuming all of its available resources. In his battle with the Sarkreans, Harfayan will have to contend with the clandestine actions of his wife Farahnna, who has her own intentions for the tribe. 
As the war continues, the reader gets to see the geographic diversity of the planet. Boats of war sail the Sea of Regrett and armies thrash through the swamplands of Banthyk. The conflict sprawls through the sweeping plains of Ornateam and the clang of dueling swords is heard on the Isle of Drenba.
Harfayan will have to wade into the murky waters of diplomacy if he hopes to come out victorious in this battle for his peoples' survival. Many of the planet's smaller tribal groups will intervene in this war but for their own gain, shifting alliances wherever it suits their purposes. 
As the struggle for domination drags on, a scientific discovery will shift the balance of power. An eruption will reveal the presence of massive deposits of a useful mineral which can yield vast powers for the denizens of Huld and allow them to combat the hordes that invade from the north and can forever change the nature of power on Xarh.
Full of high adventure, magical lands and political deceit, "Of War and Consequences" is a sci-fi fantasy novel that will pleasantly surprise fans of the genre.

* "Of War and Consequence: The Consortium Chain, Book One" is available for sale online at Amazon.com and other channels.*


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

*The second book in the Consortium Chain series is fast approaching! *


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Sunday sounds like a perfect day to start an epic adventure. Hop in, the water's just perfect.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Good day, everyone! Of Power and Deception approaches...


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Of Power and Deception should be available in paperback after this weekend. Kindle version to follow!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

OPaD's a bit behind the schedule I'd assumed. It's still in formatting. But, I did recieve some pretty amazing promo materials.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Paperbacks of Of Power and Deception are coming soon! 

Oh and check that crazy-cool image above


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

A bit of a delay, but OPaD approaches!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

OPaD is out in paperback! The Kindle version is soon to follow. 

Much thanks to those of you following the Chain. There's always something around the corner.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Here's a quick link to the Of Power and Deception thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=profile;u=59538;sa=showPosts


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a great weekend, everyone! Enjoy your Kindle.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

The bazaar has been updated recently. Give 'er a look! Both books are now available for Kindle at EmprenBazaar.com


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Time for a new adventure? Xarh awaits, my friends.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Both books are finding new eyes.  

Much thanks to all of you new readers out there!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Stay warm out there! It's mighty cold 'round these parts.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I may have a dealer's booth at my first CON


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

There's an awful lot on the horizon for 2014, for yours truly. Join me, won't you?

http://www.emprenbazaar.com/


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Book three is coming along swimmingly.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

A new anthology is in the works. Xarh is expanding rapidly.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Happy Friday, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

This is going to be a HUGE year! Thanks for the help, all. Tell your friends. Xarh is expanding rapidly!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

The third installment in the Chain is getting as lot of love lately. I'm so eager to see what folks think of this latest effort!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Time for a new adventure? I've got ya covered.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Book three's work continues.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm loving where this is going. Lots of fun around the corner, all.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Care for a new adventure?


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Now available for an unlimited time only! Always pay full price! Never pay less than advertised!*

SciFan/Epic Drama/Adventure/Winner of the 2012 NABE Pinnacle Award for Best Science Fantasy

Go to the Links page at http://www.emprenbazaar.com/apps/links/ for more details. Ebooks are available individually, but, if you're so inclined, every paperback purchase will net you a free ebook download of said purchase absolutely free.

Much thanks, and happy reading! The third, and final, installment in the Consortium Chain approaches! Work has already begun on follow-up novels.

* Membership in the Empren Bazaar site grants you a rare freebie, from time to time. Some variance applies.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Care for a new adventure? Xarh is ever-evolving.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

It's a great day to dive into a new adventure!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Of Legends and Grace is coming soon! I'm getting pretty excited.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I've a fourth title, outside the Chain but within the world of Xarh, in the works. More fun than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Lots of new material unfolding soon.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Jaliun: A Banthyk Crime Lord Novel will be the follow-up to the Consortium Chain trilogy. I've a mess of notes to prove it


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Book three is nearing the formatting phase.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Of Legends and Grace is on the clock.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm in the formatting holding pattern with OLaG. Work continues on Jaliun: A Banthyk Crime Lord Novel, and the short stories are piling up for Shores of Ornateam.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

New ballad material is under construction for Shores of Ornateam.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Two books in the works; one, days from release. Lots to update.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Of Legends and Grace is now available for Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/Legends-Grace-Consortium-Chain-Three-ebook/dp/B00UO2LZ1W/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=

I'll be updating the Bazaar (emprenbazaar.com) and getting all of my ducks in a row in short order.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Book 3 is now available on the site. emprenbazaar.com


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Monday morning bump


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

All three Consortium Chain novels are available now through emprenbazaar.com

Have a fantastic Monday out there, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Monday bump. Good morning/afternoon/evening, everyone!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

The Meet and Greet is fast approaching. Check the Bazaar for details.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Happy Monday, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Back to the writing cave! New post up on the Bazaar.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Happy Monday, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

New blog posting up on the Bazaar. Nothing fancy, just thought I'd stop in for the mention.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

New Xarh update coming soon! Artwork in the works.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a fantastic Tuesday out there, everyone! Care for a new adventure?


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

New mini-post up on the Bazaar blog. This autumn promises to be packed with Xarhian goodness.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a fantastic Wednesday out there, all! I'm awaiting new art, from multiple mediums, for the Consortium Chain trilogy and working on Jaliun as much as I have time for.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

It's a beautiful day for a trip to Xarh!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Some new artwork will be coming into the fold before long. I'm really excited to see some of the various interpretations of Banthyk imagery. Stay close to the Bazaar!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

New art up on the Bazaar. Stop on by and grab a Kindle download or two.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for all of the attention, everyone! The site is acquiring a fair amount of curious onlookers as of late. If you haven't had a chance, swing on by emprenbazaar.com and check it out!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

There's a new posting up on the Bazaar. Work continues on the follow-ups from the Chain.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I hope all's well with you and yours! See you soon with new info.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a fantastic Wednesday out there, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

New information regarding the hardcover is coming. Have a great Wednesday out there, everyone!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Lots of exciting news in the works. I can't wait to let it all out. Xarh is ever-expanding, my friends.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

There will be some new artwork up on the Bazaar very soon. Stop on in for a look.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

A short is in the works for a compilation in the UK. Another extension of Xarh will be floating around out there soon. There are a few more artistic interpretations of some of my novels' characters coming in soon as well. Good times, Kindle readers, good times.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Another new post up on the Thoughts From The Isle page on the Bazaar. The visual interpretations of Xarh keep rolling in.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Editing on the latest short continues.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

New posting up on the Bazaar. Work continues.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Last minute needs for a scifi/fantasy fan? Check out the Bazaar @ emprenbazaar.com


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a Happy New Year out there, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Ready for 2016? I know I am. Great stuff ahead, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Work on the hardcover continues. New posting up on the Bazaar soon.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Three books in the works. Oh my. Busy, busy.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

New post up on the Bazaar.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Time to get crackin' on the hardcover so I can move on to Jaliun and subsequent Kindle offerings.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

One more short story is down for the Shores of Ornateam compilation.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Care for a new adventure? Xarh will always be here for you, waiting patiently.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Happy Wednesday, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

There's an update on the Thoughts From The Isle page.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

The next chapter in the book of Xarh is coming to a close. It's almost time to open up the new work.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

There's a new posting up on the Bazaar. I'm starting to add some snippets to the Thoughts From The Isle page.

http://www.emprenbazaar.com/


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Care to jump into the world of Xarh? There's a whole trilogy waiting for you, and the environment is growing by the day.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

There's a new post up on the Bazaar.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Not Kindle related, but the Chain hardback is coming so there will be a new Kindle work receiving more attention in the writing cave.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a fantastic Wednesday, everyone. I'll have some new information regarding Xarh available soon.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I've finished the Chain's hardback version edits/additions, and now it's on to the next phase. Soon I'll be back to work on finishing up Jaliun.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a wonderful Wednesday out there, all! I'm still awaiting the edits from the hardback edition. I'll know more soon.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2016)

Sounds epic, I'll add it to my reading list.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you, John. Much appreciated.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a fantastic Wednesday out there, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm still awaiting the final edits on the Chain hardbound. Gettin' pretty excited over here.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

There's a new post up on the Bazaar.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a fantastic Wednesday out there, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

There should be some news regarding the Consortium Chain hardback around the corner. I'll keep you posted, but keep checking the Bazaar for all the latest.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

The hardback is in the works! There's a lot going on behind the scenes lately. I'll have much to report in the coming weeks and months.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a spectacular Wednesday out there, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Xarh awaits. Good things are afoot. I wish I could spill more, but that ruins the fun.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

The Chain hardback is in the works. I should know more soon. Getting excited over here.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a fantastic Wednesday out there, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a wonderful Wednesday out there, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Work continues. I should have an update on the Chain soon. Have a great Wednesday out there, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

No update on the omnibus yet, but Jaliun is getting a lot of love lately. I'm quite giddy over that one.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

There's a new post up on the Bazaar. Hop on over and give 'er a glance.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I am now officially a BHC author. I'll be posting on the Bazaar in the next few days with all the details, but there is news regarding this on both my Facebook and Twitter feeds. 

There's a lot coming, everyone. We're just getting warmed up.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

The BHC post is up on the Bazaar. The info regarding the omnibus should be around the corner. Good times ahead!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

The world of Xarh is ever-expanding, friends. There are lots of good nuggets of info lined up around the corner. Stay tuned, I'll be here.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Doing a little book promo work in the local area today. It feels good to be out-and-about with Xarhian-related materials.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a fantastic Wednesday out there, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Happy Wednesday, all! I hope to have some new information for you soon. The Chain omnibus is still in the works.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I just received word that the omnibus cover is nearing completion. It's getting closer.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I spoke with my publisher within the last few days. It sounds like the Chain omnibus is nearing. The cover will be available for my eyes soon.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm off for the rest of the week. Still no major announcement on the omnibus front, but it shouldn't be long now. I can feel it. Have a wonderful Wednesday, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

The Consortium Chain hardcover is available now at http://www.bhcpress.com/Books_Martin_Consortium_Chain.html

Also available in Kindle format.


----------

